# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Groeihormonen - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Groeihormonen*

Menselijke groeihormonen worden aangemaakt in de hypofyse. Dit gebeurd met korte pieken zoals bij lichamelijke beweging, stress en ongeveer 2 uur na het inslapen. Deze hormonen spelen een rol bij de groei van de botten. Het zorgt ervoor dat er nieuwe kraakbeencellen worden aangemaakt in de botten. Dit zorgt er weer voor dat de botten langer worden. Daarnaast heeft het invloed op hoe sterk de botten zijn. Ook stimuleren de hormonen de stofwisseling van het lichaam. Het zorgt voor de balans tussen vet, water en spieren. 

*Groeihormoonstoornissen*
Bij groeihormoondeficiëntie geeft de hypofyse te weinig groeihormonen af. Het kan zijn dat het kind ermee geboren is. Daaronder zijn bij een klein aantal kinderen een genetische afwijking waardoor de hypofyse nietvoldoende is ontwikkelt. Het kan ook komen doordat de hypofyse beschadigt is door een (goedaardig) gezwel in het hoofd of door een hersenletsel na een ongeval. In Nederland wordt op verschillende momenten een kind gecontrolleerd door de verloskundige, consultatiebureau en schoolarts. Wanneer je kind kleiner blijft dan leeftijdsgenoten kunnen zij je kind doorverwijzen naar een specialist om uitsluitsel te geven.

Het Turner syndroom komt alleen bij meisjes voor en is een aangeboren afwijking. Ze missen een gedeelte of in het geheel een x-chromosoom die zorgt voor de groeiontwikkeling, de eierstokken, de productie van de geslachtshormonen en de ontwikkeling van de geslachtskenmerken. Er zijn enkele uiterlijke kenmerken die kunnen voorkomen zoals ver uit elkaar staande tepels, niet de armen kunnen strekken, een brede borstkas, een lage haarinplant en/of uitstaande oren. Ze hoeven er dus niet te zijn, want een meisje hoeft het ook pas te ontdekken als de ongesteldheid uitblijft en het daarvoor bij de huisarts komt.

Het Prader-Willi syndroom komt bij jongens en bij meisjes voor en is ook een aangeboren afwijking. Er ontbreekt een gedeelte van informatie op een chromosoom. Die informatie heeft invloed op de eetlust, slaap, groei en energie. Het gevolg is dat het kind veel behoefte heeft aan eten, een verstoorde energiebehoefte en een tekort aan geslachts- en groeihormonen. Uiterlijke kenmerken kunnen een smal voorhoofd, amandelvormige ogen en niet ingedaalde teelballetjes zijn. De enorme eetlust en de groeiachterstand vormen aanwijzingen waardoor er genetisch onderzoek kan plaats vinden. Op deze manier kan de precieze oorzaak gevonden worden. 

Bij chronische nierinsufficiëntie is de werking van de nieren steeds niet voldoende. Dit kan komen door een nieraandoening waardoor de nier steeds meer wordt aangetast. Het gevolg is dat de afvalstoffen zich ophopen in het lichaam. Er kan dan vermoeidheid, misselijkheid, vergeetachtigheid, geen trek, jeuk en spierkrampen optreden. Door verschillende redenen kan dit de groei van het kind beïnvloeden. Via een bloed- en urineonderzoek kan er achterhaald worden of het kind een nieraadoening heeft. Om de oorzaak te achterhalen wordt er een röntgenonderzoek, echografie en weefselonderzoek gedaan.

Bij SGA (Small for Gestational Age) zijn de kinderen bij de geboorte te licht en/of te klein voor de duur van de zwangerschap. Bij het conculstatiebureua wordt de groei van het kind in de gaten gehouden. Er wordt dan gekeken naar de groeicurve van het kind. Deze is onder de onderste lijn als het kind klein is. De oorzaak is vaak moeilijk te achterhalen. Wel kunnen de volgende factoren een rol spelen: de lengte van de ouders, het kind is er 1 van een meerling, tijdens de zwangerschap het gebruik van alcohol, sigaretten en drugs van de moeder, een slecht functionerende placenta en een aangeboren afwijking of een verstoorde stofwisseling bij het kind. 

*Behandeling*
Wanneer er een groeistoornis was werd er vroeger menslijke groeihormonen uit de hypofyse van een overleden persoon gehaald en toegediend bij het kind met een groeistoornis. Daar zaten teveel risico's aan, waardoor nu via biotechnologische weg groeihormonen worden toegediend. Dit wordt 's avonds gedaan om de natuurlijke groei na te bootsen. Want bij het slapen is er sprake van een constante piek van aanmaken van groeihormonen.

*Links bij dit artikel*
- groeihormoonbehandeling.nl 
- wikipedia 
- intermediar.nl

----------

